# Inhalte einer JTable löschen



## nippo (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann man über einen Button den kompletten Inhalt einer JTable löschen?

gruß nippo


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

```
/*
 * Created on 07.01.2005@16:14:10
 *
 * TODO Explain me...
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JTable;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel;

/**
 * @author Darimont
 *
 * TODO Comment me
 */
public class JTableTest extends JFrame {

    private JTable table;

    public JTableTest() {
        super("JTableTest");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        Container c = getContentPane();
        table = new JTable(new Object[][] { { "a", "b" }, { "c", "d" } },
                new Object[] { "C0", "C1" });
        c.add(table, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        JButton btn = new JButton("clear");
        btn.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                table.setModel(new DefaultTableModel());
            }
        });
        c.add(btn, BorderLayout.SOUTH);

        pack();
        setVisible(true);
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new JTableTest();
    }
}
```

... natürlich wäre es besser die "Datenquelle" die hinter "deinem" TableModel steckt zu manipulieren statt den Inhalt so einfach "webzuwischen".... sprich ruf besser auf dem hinter dem TableModel liegendem Vector/List  removeAll()  auf und aktualisiere die UI per updateUI().

Gruß Tom


----------



## nippo (10. Januar 2005)

Danke dir. Hast mir sehr geholfen.

gruß nippo


----------

